# احترسوا: السحر الاسود على الانترنت



## George Zakry (13 يناير 2007)

:yaka: 
احترسوا: السحر الاسود على الانترنت

هذا الموضوع منقول من جريدة الحوادث 
طبعة يوم الخميس الموافق:
11 / يناير / 2007 م
((السحر...كلمة تثير الفضول دائما...ربما لانه لايزال ذلك العالم الغامض-الذى نجهله حتى الان...لاأحد يفكر ان هناك سحرا وكل الشرائع السماوية ذكرت هذا وصورت اشكله فى كتب التنزيل...ولكن هل يحق لنا أن نخترق هذا العالم المجهول؟!...الان تنتشر مواقع على الانترنت - وهذاهوالخطر- مواقع عديدة لتعليم السحر الاسود!...الاخطر ان أحد ضحاياها زوج شاب...انفصل عن حياته واسرته وظل داخل حجرته يتعلم هذا السحر وانتهى به الامر جثة هامدة امام الانترنت!!!


موقع لتعليم السحر يؤدى...الى الانتحار أو الجنون!!! 


القضية خطيرة...فى جزئها الاول تحكى 
ندى كيف تعلم زوجها السحر وقضى عليه فى النهاية؟!...وفى جزئها الثانى نجيب عن هذا السؤال : كيف انتشرت هذه المواقع؟!...ومن أين أتت؟!!!...
السحر والجنون...وجهان لعمله واحدة...تستطيع خلال فترة قصيرةان تجذب اى شخص يتعامل معها الى عالم غامض ومخيف...كل خطوه يخطوها تجاه هذه الاشياء يكون قد سلم نفسه للجحيم...عفاريت...خرافات...أوهام...أشياء عديدة يضمنها عالم السحر والشعوذة...تحولت من مجرد حكايات يتناقلها الشباب الى حقيقة مثيرة على مواقع الانترنت التى ظهرت مؤخرا لتعليم كيفية التعامل مع الجان السفلى والسحر الاسود... مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل استقبلها بعض رواد هذه المواقع عندما أنساقوا خلف أوهام القوة الخارقة السيطرة على الجان ومعرفة المستقبل والتحكم فيه...تجارب مرعبه وأخرى مريبة خاضها بعض الشباب على هذا الموقع...ربما كانت البداية مجرد فضول لمعرفة ما وراء هذا العالم الغريب خاصة ان هذه المواقع لاتعرض الامر بشكل صريح بل تقدمة على هيئة لعبة مسلية يستطيع اى شخص الاستمتاع بها ثم تجربتها مع اصدقائه...


لكن كانت تلك الكلمات مجرد طعم لاجتذاب اكبر عدد من الشباب لمواقع السحر والشعوذة.
قررنا اختراق هذا العالم المخيف والقيام بمغامرة مثيرة داخل أحد هذه المواقع حتى نكتشف الاسرار والخبايا التى يحتويها هذا المواقع...البداية كانت اعلانا لاحد هذه المواقع تلقيناه على البريد الالكترونى ومع الاعلان 
رسالة كلماتها غريبة...((لقد تم اختيارك من ضمن الملايين ليكون لك قرين من الجان على الانترنت...يعرف كل شىء عنك...يجيبك عن كل اسئلتك...فى الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل...فقط ادخل الى هذا الموقع وسجل نفسك حتى تبداء أكثر الالعاب اثارة على الانترنت...لعبة القرين الالكترونى))...انتهت عند هذا الحد كلمات الرسالة المريبة التى تحمل بين حروفها خطرا غامضا لم تعرف حقيقته الا بعد دخولنا للموقع نفسه.




مصيدة سوداء

بعد لحظات قمنا بتسجيل انفسنا على هذا الموقع المخيف وظهرت لنا رسالة تهنئنا بدخولنا كأعضاء جدد فى عالم السحر الاسود...فى بداية الامر ظننا ان الموقع هو عبارة عن خدعة من بعض المحترفين على الانترنت لكن سرعان ما تبخرت ظنوننا بعد قراءة للتعليمات الموجودة فى مقدمة الموقع لبدء اللعبة...وكانت تتطلب القيام بأشياء غريبة ومحرمة حتى يكون الغضو فعالا ويمتلك قوة خارقة...وبجوار هذه التعليمات كانت هناك بعض الرموز غير المفهومة والتى تتم كتابتها فى (( 
الاعمال السحرية )) التى تؤذى البعض ويستخدمها السحرة والمشعوذون...فى هذه اللحظة أدركنا أننا امام كيان جديد لنشر الفزع بين الشباب الذى يعانى من الفراغ ويتخذ من هذه المواقع مكانا للتسلية والترفيه...ولكن القصة لم تكن مجرد تسلية او ترفيه لكنها عبارة عن مصيدة سوداء من يقع فيها لا يخرج الا بعد فقدان عقله أو ايمانه بالله...
فهناك بعض التعليمات التى يطلبها الموقع من اللاعب تتعارض تماما مع كل الاديان السماوية واذا قام اللاعب بعملها فانه يستطيع دخول العالم السفلى والانضمام له , بل ويتحول الى عضو مؤثر وفعال فيه...وقد يصل فى أحد الايام الى ان ينشر قصته وصور لبعض ما يقوم به من أعمال للسحر على الموقع حتى يجذب المزيد من الرواد للموقع والراغبين فى دخول هذه الاشياء المريبة.
وعلى الموقع نفسه كانت هناك بعض الصور لشباب وفتيات مروا بالتجربة وقاموا بالمشاركة فى الموقع...أحدهم كان يئس من حياته واوشك على الانتحار بعدما خانته صديقته مع أعز أصدقائه وهربا معا...وعندما تصادف وعلم بامر الموقع اشترك فيه على الفور واستطاع ان يؤذى صديقته وصديقه دون ان يقترب منهم وانتهى الامر بوفاة الاتنين فى حادثة سيارة ويروى هذا الشاب انه استخدم القوى السحرية والجان وقام بايذاء صديقيه اللذين خاناه وهو الان فى حال أفضل لكنه يعانى من جنون العظمة...لايستطيع الاستمرار بأى وظيفة لعمله بقدراته الهائلة التى تمكنه من السرقة وربما القتل دون ان يبذل اى مجهود.




منزل الاشباح!!!

أثناء قراءتنا لبعض القصص الموجودة على هذا الموقع الغريب شاهدنا صورتها...فتاة جميلة لم تتعد الخامسة والعشرين من عمرها...ملامحها مصرية...لكننا لم نصدق ان هناك بالفعل مصريين دخلوا الى هذه الموقع خاصة أنه يتعارض مع تعاليم الاديان السماوية جميعا...
وقبل ان نبداء فى قراءة محتويات الرسالة علمنا انها فتاة مصرية متزوجة وتعيش فى كندا منذ خمسة اعوام...وفى السطور الموجوده اسفل المعلومات الخاصة ب((ندى)) الفتاة المصرية الجميلة شاهدنا قصة غريبه للغايه...تحولت حياة المسكينة الى جحيم من خلال هذا الموقع...مات زوجها بعد حادثة مثيرة جدا اشترك فيها مع القوى السفلية والجان...بدأت قصة ندى بكلمة ((احترسوا)) بعد قراءتكم لهذه الرسالة ارجو ان تبتعدوا تماما عن هذه المواقع الجنونية التى تسببت فى انهيار حياتى ووفاة زوجى بعد ان ادمن الدخول اليها وتاثر بافكارها الغريبة...وحكايتى بدأت عندما دخل زوجى فى أحد الايام كعادته الى الانترنت لتصفح البريد الالكترونى الى الانترنت لتصفح البريد الالكترونى الخاص به وفجاة سمعت صوت ضحكاته ترتفع امام الكمبيوتر ذهبت اليه على الفور وسألة عن سبب السعادة المفجأة...رد على قائلا: في ناس مجانين ارسلوا لى رسالة بيقولوا فيها ان لى قرين على الانترنت شفتى المجانين...حتى الخرافات والتخلف ده وصل الى الانترنت مع ان المفروض يكون بعيد عن هذه الافكار القديمة جدا.
انتهى حديث زوجى عند هذا الحد وشاهدته وهو يفتح الرسالة فسألته عن سبب قراءتها بالرغم من عدم اقتناعه بهذه الاشياء...فرد على بأنه مجرد فضول وسيدفعه الموقع للضحك قليلا ثم يغلقه...استمر زوجى على الموقع أكثر من ثلاث ساعات متتالية وبدت على ملامحه الاهتمام الشديد...حاولت ان ابعده عن الموقع لكنه قال انها مجرد لعبة يريد تجربتها فقط...لكنها لم تكن لعبة واستمر حال زوجى هكذا لمدة ثلاثة شهور...يجلس يوميا على الموقع ويجلس بمفرده فى الغرفة ويمنعنى من الدخول حتى ينتهى...وبداخل الغرفة كنت اسمع اصواتا غريبة ومخيفة جدا...لم تكن أصوات زوجى...أو صوت الكمبيوتر لكنها كانت صوتا حقيقيا لاشخاص لا استطيع رؤيتهم...حاولت ان القى بهذه الافكار بعيدا عن راسى حتى يوم الحادث المشئوم...عندما طلب منى زوجى احضار بعض الاوراق والمياه والجر وأشياء اخرى غريبة كان قد احضرها معه...ثم دخل الى غرفتة واغلق الباب كعادته...سمعت اصوات ضجيج كبير هذا اليوم وحاولت ان ادخل الغرفة لكننى لم استطيع فاطررت للاستعانة باحد الجيران وكسرنا الباب لنجد زوجى ملقى على الارض على وجهه نظرة فزع شديد ولا ينطق بكلمة...طلبت الاسعاف وعندما وصلوا اكتشفوا وفاة زوجى بالسكته القلبية لتعرضه الى ضغط عصبى شديد...مات زوجى...انهارت حياتى...والسبب هذا الموقع اللعين.
​


----------



## delta (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احترسوا: السحر الاسود على الانترنت*

شكرا علي الموضوع والاهتمام


----------



## استفانوس (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احترسوا: السحر الاسود على الانترنت*

*المومنين بالرب يسوع لايقع عليهم السحر
لانهم تحت غطاء الدم
ومع ذلك مشكورة على هذا الموضوع​*


----------



## lo-pra (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احترسوا: السحر الاسود على الانترنت*

*شكرً لـ George Zakry
لقد تحدث الاب دانيال مطولا عن هذ الموضوع في كتابه "الفخ انكسر" في الفصل الثاني "دوائر" واسماها دوائر الشيطان مستنداً طبعاً الى الكتاب المقدس الذي سمى دوائر الاتصال بمملكة الظلمة في تث 18 :9 - 14 وهي:
العرافة-التنجيم- معرفة الغيب باشكاله/قراءة الماء مثلاً-السحر-الرقية/التعاويذ-سؤال الجان او الموتى 

وعدد الاب دانيال بعد ذلك الاسماء المعاصرة لهذه الامور وهي: 
اعمال السحر-قراءة الابراج-قراءة الكف-قراءة الفنجان-الحجابات والتمائم-قراءة الكوتشينا-التفائل والتشائم بأمور معينة-بعض انواع الموسيقى.........والكثير من ابتكارات العصر
من يدخل الى هذه الدوائر يدخل الى دوائر الشرير ويخرج من دائرة الله 
واقول لفريد ​نحن محمين بالدم ضمن دائرة الله 
ولكن من يخرج باراته من هذه الدائرة يرفع عن نفسه الدم ويسلم نفسه وروحه وجسده للشرير
ومن وصايا الله العشر """"لا تجرب الرب الهك"""""
ولكن وللاسف بعض المؤمنين يلعبون بهذا الدم الثمين 
عندما يقولون الامر مجرد فضول ...او تسلاية.........
فالفضول يعني انهم دخلوا دائرة الشرير


والله يحمينا جميعاً من هكذا فضول*


----------



## s_h (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احترسوا: السحر الاسود على الانترنت*

اعطانا السلطان ان ندوس العقارب و الحياة و كل قوة العدو


----------

